# Thanks To Sky Blue!



## Fog-e (11/11/13)

Ordered late morning Friday - package arrived this morning. Fantastic assistance, very prompt replies to questions and just all round great service. You guys can only grow. I will definitely refer to Derick and Melinda (I already have 3 people I am in the process of "converting") 

Not to mention the complimentary Protank as promised on a previous thread - Wow!!!! Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Melinda (11/11/13)

Hi Fog-e always a pleasure, hope that the Mini Protank will surprise you in it's greatness

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (11/11/13)

Fog-e said:


> Ordered late morning Friday - package arrived this morning. Fantastic assistance, very prompt replies to questions and just all round great service. You guys can only grow. I will definitely refer to Derick and Melinda (I already have 3 people I am in the process of "converting")
> 
> Not to mention the complimentary Protank as promised on a previous thread - Wow!!!! Thank you


Good to hear.


----------



## Fog-e (12/11/13)

Melinda said:


> Hi Fog-e always a pleasure, hope that the Mini Protank will surprise you in it's greatness


Thank you, it is working great! I really enjoy the more airy draw and hoping the coils are going to last on this one - will let you know in a week or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/11/13)

Awesome Fog-e. When the vapour starts to dwindle a bit (or the taste) you can replace the coil or if you feel up to it, clean and dry burn it - my coils last me like 45 days - but then again I have cheap taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fog-e (25/11/13)

Derick said:


> Awesome Fog-e. When the vapour starts to dwindle a bit (or the taste) you can replace the coil or if you feel up to it, clean and dry burn it - my coils last me like 45 days - but then again I have cheap taste


The coils (which I ordered from you) are definitely holding up well now in the new mini PT which you sent me. Thanks, I really enjoy it - no more problems.
I have also successfully cleaned and dry burned some old coils with a 50% success rate. Two worked perfectly and two just would not burn at all after the cleaning. But am happy, as previously the coils were costing me a fortune


----------



## Derick (25/11/13)

Awesome, glad to hear Fog-e

Eventually the wick just gets too worn and it affects taste and performance - so you could look into re-wicking them if you want to save more money 

For the coils that didn't work - can you see if the wire is broken or melted? Or maybe some of the coils are touching?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (25/11/13)

lovely stuff Sky Blue!!!

always great hearing about awesome service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fog-e (25/11/13)

Derick said:


> Awesome, glad to hear Fog-e
> 
> Eventually the wick just gets too worn and it affects taste and performance - so you could look into re-wicking them if you want to save more money
> 
> For the coils that didn't work - can you see if the wire is broken or melted? Or maybe some of the coils are touching?


Thanks Derick, I think a clean and burn will likely be as far as I get and perhaps the top wicks I would replace if can get the wick, but working with those little wires.... think will leave that to those who still have good eyes  and besides, since your pricing on your coils is great, I can order some more


----------



## Derick (25/11/13)

Fog-e said:


> ... think will leave that to those who still have good eyes


 
Tell me about it, been thinking of getting one of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/11/13)

Yeah	must say skyblue does go the extra mile .. late last night early this morn which ever u prefer and after much confusion over me chnging orders last min.. melinda sorted out my order.. this is at 3am guys .. now thats dedication .. looking forward to recieve my vpe mail tomorrow.. decembers vape budget already blown lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## eviltoy (25/11/13)

skyblue are the beezkneez!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fog-e (25/11/13)

eviltoy said:


> skyblue are the beezkneez!!!


Agree!! Keep it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

Derick said:


> Tell me about it, been thinking of getting one of these


 
I move around way to much for that.
I've got one of those desk lamp with the built in light that I used when soldering. Only issue, sometime the light reflects against my glasses, then I see even less. And it works better with one eye closed. Good bye depth perception.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (25/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Yeah	must say skyblue does go the extra mile .. late last night early this morn which ever u prefer and after much confusion over me chnging orders last min.. melinda sorted out my order.. this is at 3am guys .. now thats dedication .. looking forward to recieve my vpe mail tomorrow.. decembers vape budget already blown lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Yep was still up packing orders for today....you guys kept me busy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (25/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I move around way to much for that.
> I've got one of those desk lamp with the built in light that I used when soldering. Only issue, sometime the light reflects against my glasses, then I see even less. And it works better with one eye closed. Good bye depth perception.


I saw one of those 'helping hands' with a magnifying glass built in - figured I will try one of those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

That can work. I had one long ago, but did not really work for me. I need LOTS of light when working with small things on my desk. Be it coils, or transistors etc....
And those crocodile clips aren't really strong enough. But seeing as you are the DIY type as well. Build one, customized for coil building.


----------



## Derick (25/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> But seeing as you are the DIY type as well. Build one, customized for coil building.


 
Oof - so tempted - got some leave coming up, so will maybe look at it then - right now I'm fighting with Ubuntu (never worked with linux before) - setting up our new website on the VPS we got.

As a lifelong Microsoft user, I must admit, linux is frying my brain a bit - spent the whole day so far and just got the 'it works' message from apache2 working

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

Did you install from the ubuntu software center? If so, it should be pre-configured.
THen it's just a case of slapping php on there, and get mysql running.

as a matter of fact... see if there is an option in the software center for LAMP.
That will install all the components, and do all the basic configuration. More than that I cannot help. Last time I build dns servers or web servers on linux was many years ago. But I do use Ubuntu on both my home computers.

Good Luck!
May the force be with you... just not too much force.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (25/11/13)

Nope, they set up the VPS with just Ubuntu on

no idea what the software center is... 

So I've put in apache, FTP and Fail2ban - (thanks google) now for php and mysql - from there its my standard cart setup and I should be ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (27/3/14)

Thank you SkyBlue Vaping. You know, I can tell when someone takes pride and loves what they are doing. Folks take a look at this:




I ordered 10 meters of 32g Kanthal A1 Wire. It arrived in no time at all. And, to top it off, it was neatly wound around two spools, the spools had Smiley faces on them!!!!! And, on top of that, they where neatly placed in beautiful blue, shining little cloth packet.

It is moments like this that I thank the Lord for people who take pride in what they do. Just so nice to feel cared for by a company. Even though it was a small order, this is way above the call of duty. You guys are tops in my book. Freaking Awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

way to go skyblue


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

It's gestures like this that make all the difference! Good one Sky Blue!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

Awesome Sky blue. Can't wait for your full steam return!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Derick (27/3/14)

Thanks guys! 

We are really working hard here on something that would help us return in full force, but as usual there are setbacks and challenges to overcome, but nobody said this would be easy 

@Chop007 - Glad we could put a smile on your face

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (27/3/14)

Derick said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> We are really working hard here on something that would help us return in full force, but as usual there are setbacks and challenges to overcome, but nobody said this would be easy
> 
> @Chop007 - Glad we could put a smile on your face


If you ever need assistance in Cape Town, let me know, I have travelled this place far and wide. Being a surfer you get to see the Western Cape like very few do. If you need anything, a place to stay, whatever, I would be glad to help.

And don't stress too much, you already have the structure in place, heck, it would take a long time to get set up like you are already setup. You are also established and have a love for what your doing. And your name "SkyBlue" has such a mellow/happy vibe. No ways, you guys and gals are going to wax it big time, of that I am sure. I am looking forward to seeing you running at full force. Rock n Roll, and thanks again, you made my day after a rather kak week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick (27/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> If you ever need assistance in Cape Town, let me know, I have travelled this place far and wide. Being a surfer you get to see the Western Cape like very few do. If you need anything, a place to stay, whatever, I would be glad to help.
> 
> And don't stress too much, you already have the structure in place, heck, it would take a long time to get set up like you are already setup. You are also established and have a love for what your doing. And your name "SkyBlue" has such a mellow/happy vibe. No ways, you guys and gals are going to wax it big time, of that I am sure. I am looking forward to seeing you running at full force. Rock n Roll, and thanks again, you made my day after a rather kak week.



Thanks man - will definitely keep you in mind if there is ever a need


----------



## Silver (27/3/14)

Great feedback to get from a customer. Way to go!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

